# What to look for - 4 inch Model 19



## Marty (Jan 30, 2009)

I have the opportunity to pick up a used S&W blued model 19. It appears to be in good shape to me, but if anyone has advice on what to look for in terms of wear, damage or any warning signs, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Wear is just what you see: rust, scratches, bluing loss, damage - from being dropped, or modified, or poor repairs, etc.

In addition, the lockup, timing, forcing cone, and barrel should be checked. Here's a good reference. http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=57816

Does it have the box and papers? How about the original grips? What dash # is it? All of these things affect the value of the gun. IIRC, the 19 no dash through 19-4 had pinned barrels and recessed cylinders and are the most desired. Additionally, any barrel length shorter than 6" is more sought after than the longer barrel lengths.

The 19 was a fine 357 which should be fed a steady diet of 38's and on special occasions 357's. If it checks out ok and you can get it worth the $$, buy it! You wont be sorry.


----------



## Marty (Jan 30, 2009)

Very helpful, thank you very much


----------

